# What the hell am I supposed to do with this?



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

A giant rectangle? I cant fit this in my hotbag or on my front seat. Don these ppl know we live in a society? With rules??

This pizza probably sucks azz too, hence the gimmicky shape.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

mch said:


> A giant rectangle? I cant fit this in my hotbag or on my front seat. Don these ppl know we live in a society? With rules??
> 
> This pizza probably sucks azz too, hence the gimmicky shape.
> 
> View attachment 640409


Yea its organic
Those people are really strange...
Is that your new "fish hurt locker"


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Yea its organic
> Those people are really strange...
> Is that your new "fish hurt locker"


The fact this pizza completley infuriates me is a sure fire sign I need to get out and fish soon.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

mch said:


> The fact this pizza completley infuriates me is a sure fire sign I need to get out and fish soon.


Well you know the old saying
"When in doubt, rub your balls on it"


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Well you know the old saying
> "When in doubt, rub your balls on it"


This "pizza" is such an abomination, a crime against humanity if you will, that it's not worthy of touching my nutzz


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Guaranteed cold.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Guaranteed cold.


Yep. As much as I joke around on here I hate delivering cold food to people. Call me old school but if Im being paid to do something I take pride in doing it well.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

mch said:


> Yep. As much as I joke around on here I hate delivering cold food to people. Call me old school but if Im being paid to do something I take pride in doing it well.


This cold pizza is not on you. The guy who approved this box should be slapped. And it is thin crust so it has no ability to retain heat whatsoever.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Engine compartment.

Enough said.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

I know where to stick it 😂


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

YOU GOTTA BE SHITTING ME!


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

A feminist party.... I bet ya.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Use a blanket instead of a hotbag. Problem solved. 

Well sorta. I have a blanket in my car, but if I'm delivering on my motorcycle, it'll probably be balanced on the gas tank in the wind so probably won't be warm.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

Lots of people fold their pizza. Just fold it in half. Be a problem solver, not a problem.

I'd strap it to the roof rack.


----------



## colamacy (Oct 25, 2021)

Get an American made pizza bag designed for American pizza loving men. That Chinese made bag from Door Dash isn't going to cut it.


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

Is that pizza or is it "flatbread"? All of the hipster ****** places have flatbread.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Guaranteed cold.


Thin crust will get you every single time.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

FL_Steve said:


> Is that pizza or is it "flatbread"? All of the hipster **** places have flatbread.


They were calling it pizza


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

mch said:


> A giant rectangle? I cant fit this in my hotbag or on my front seat. Don these ppl know we live in a society? With rules??
> 
> This pizza probably sucks azz too, hence the gimmicky shape.
> 
> View attachment 640409


That's looks like Ashley car... Is it ???


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

mch said:


> YOU GOTTA BE SHITTING ME!
> 
> View attachment 640415


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> View attachment 640588


RIP Charlie...


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> View attachment 640588


Id never seen it before, then twice in one night from 2 different places. What tf are the odds??


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

mch said:


> Id never seen it before, then twice in one night from 2 different places. What tf are the odds??


Equally infuriating is that the pizza box would never fit in the fridge.
I don't care if there's only half of one slice left. I'm high af and that box is going in the fridge.

It looks like they really, really, really want to call it flatbread but they know pizza is a fairly popular food group and it would be dumb to do so.

But they REALLY want to!


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> Equally infuriating is that the pizza box would never fit in the fridge.
> I don't care if there's only half of one slice left. I'm high af and that box is going in the fridge.
> 
> It looks like they really, really, really want to call it flatbread but they know pizza is a fairly popular food group and it would be dumb to do so.
> ...


Thats a great point. I didn't even think of the fridge aspect.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

It'll fit in the "catering bag", 2 bags each covering one end, or wrap with the "space blanket" which they gave me during the orientation (which I went to in April 2020, but threw away)


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

Then you get 1* for no warming bag.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

mch said:


> Id never seen it before, then twice in one night from 2 different places. What tf are the odds??


They found a sucker to take the first odd sized box, now you will get them all. 🤣 🤣 🤣 

Come down to Florida, two weekends ago I hit the waters and caught over 25 Peacock Bass.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> They found a sucker to take the first odd sized box, now you will get them all. 🤣 🤣 🤣
> 
> Come down to Florida, two weekends ago I hit the waters and caught over 25 Peacock Bass.


Im still planning on moving down there within the next couple years. Ideally Id love to move to the southwest coast because Ive spent a lot of time there and its my favorite place in the world, but its probably going to be south Florida because of work. I work from home but my company has an office in West Palm Beach. So Id like to stay within an hour of that office in case something changes on that front. Also another company in my industry where I have connections has offices in Ft Lauderdale and Miami.


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

I'd like to move to Florida...but the native Floridians would drive me nuts... 

Possibly the most Florida Man thing ever done--in fact it's "so Florida" a guy not from Florida had to go to Florida to do it:


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

mch said:


> YOU GOTTA BE SHITTING ME!
> 
> View attachment 640415


Follow them on Twitter.


----------



## HonoluluHoku (Jul 2, 2019)

W00dbutcher said:


> A feminist party.... I bet ya.


What does that mean? I don’t get the joke. :-(


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

HonoluluHoku said:


> What does that mean? I don’t get the joke. :-(


Quiet, woman.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

HonoluluHoku said:


> What does that mean? I don’t get the joke. :-(


@Guidothepimp sad that not me..


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

Perfect box for Papa Murphy’s spaghetti.


----------

